

Ask HN: what are the best and worst knowledge/coding tests? - andrewstuart

Many if not most employers these days give either a written test on the job seekers development knowledge, and/or a coding test. I'm looking for specific examples of coding and knowledge tests that employers give, trying to find the best and the worst. I'm interested specifically in cases where there is a publicly accessible URL that points to the coding test. What are the best and worst you have seen?
======
vhf
One of the best remains fizzbuzz.

